# Repairing nail holes in fiberglass doors?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Fiberglass repair kits. Available at most Auto Parts stores.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd suggest a two part epoxy like West System. (as suggested they sell a small two part package that comes with a tonge depressor for mixing it) Any boating supply will have it and also a special needle so you can shoot it into a small hole.
Tape off any areas with wax paper and painters tape you do not want it to get one. Once it sets up it's imposable to get off with out sanding.
Mix in a plastic or glass bowl, not a small cup. I often use those cheap Dollar store Tupper Ware looking containers. In a small cup it would set up before it can be applyed.
Wear rubber gloves! It's as bad as super glue to work with.


----------

